
In Kenya, Safaricom’s Little Cab App Goes Head to Head with Uber - iamjeff
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/31/in-kenya-safaricoms-little-cab-app-goes-head-to-head-with-uber/
======
iamjeff
Just goes to show that there is a large and emerging market that Uber has yet
to corner [1]. Interestingly, this thread [2] mirrors my experience with and
view of local taxis in Nairobi/Kenya [3, 4, 5].

[1] It’s Already Over And Uber Has Won
[[https://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiyan/its-already-over-
and-...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiyan/its-already-over-and-uber-has-
won?utm_term=.nxMwqXRP1#.hfXxLzO2Z)]

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12199721](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12199721)

[3] The race for Nairobi’s taxi market [[http://savannah.vc/2014/03/26/the-
race-for-nairobis-taxi-mar...](http://savannah.vc/2014/03/26/the-race-for-
nairobis-taxi-market/http://savannah.vc/2014/03/26/the-race-for-nairobis-taxi-
market/)]

[4] Uber Battles Locals for Future of African Taxis
[[http://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-battles-locals-for-
future-o...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-battles-locals-for-future-of-
african-taxis-1431992939)]

[5] Nairobi’s taxi hailing startups: too much of a good thing
[[http://disrupt-africa.com/2015/06/nairobis-taxi-hailing-
star...](http://disrupt-africa.com/2015/06/nairobis-taxi-hailing-startups-too-
much-of-a-good-thing/)]

